# Blue Featherleg



## carlos58 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello everyone
some shots of Blue Featherleg (Platycnemis pennipes)

The best of Dragonflies Photo Gallery by carlogalliani at pbase.com


----------



## Flyextreme (Jan 17, 2014)

I can never get close enough, even with my 180mm. Do you shoot in the morning before they warm up?

Great shots! May I ask what equipment and settings?


----------



## LarryLomona (Jan 17, 2014)

Very nice shots.


----------



## BillM (Jan 17, 2014)

Flyextreme said:


> I can never get close enough, even with my 180mm. Do you shoot in the morning before they warm up?
> 
> Great shots! May I ask what equipment and settings?



I clicked on Carlo's site to see more of these amazing shots, the EXIF info is there. Along with many many more incredible photo's !!!!!


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone for comments
I use D300 and 70/180 macro nikon
for exif in my website under everyshot there are the exifdata


----------



## pjaye (Jan 18, 2014)

Best dragon fly picture I've every seen. These are awesome!


----------



## FocusTester (Jan 24, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Best dragon fly picture I've every seen. These are awesome!



Except that those are damselflies, not dragonflies.


----------



## FocusTester (Jan 24, 2014)

For some reason, I feel it needs a caption:



carlos58 said:


> Hello everyone
> some shots of Blue Featherleg (Platycnemis pennipes)



Kids, did you finish your chores?


----------

